# Gold!!!



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Found a little color in southern utah, thought you guys might like this.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks for sharing, I enjoyed the video.

I don't know what's more impressive, the gold you found in Southern Utah or the water you found.


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Every once in awhile we get lucky with a flash flood haha


----------



## Rasster (7 mo ago)

It's so interesting. Despite the fact that gold can still be mined from natural reserves, thanks to this precious metal (more precisely, the economy of the gold standard, when any currency must be backed by the country's real gold and foreign exchange fund in order to have any value), we have a more or less stable market valuation of different money in the world. In my opinion, it's now worth investing in this precious metal. I know that the cost of a gold bar is very high, but if you have savings to invest, then why not buy such precious coins Gold Buffalo Coins ? I think this is the most reasonable way to avoid losses due to inflation.Although now faced with high inflation, but no one has offered any adequate alternative to gold until now. No one even needs this alternative, since gold has always rescued humanity.


----------

